# Another board track racer..... With headlight...



## catfish (Dec 4, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152344037611


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 4, 2016)

And a coaster brake....


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 4, 2016)

And a bent fork....


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 4, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> And a bent fork....



For quicker handling on the track,,,,,


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2016)

Good for night time racing.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 4, 2016)

Mis-matched wheels, time to fire the pit crew!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 5, 2016)

WOW!!  A serious and mean, racing machine! Pete in Fitchburg


----------

